# Breeder in Illinois or Wisconsin



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Here are some:

Seabreeze Maltese - Sandy Bingham-Porter
Charleston, IL - (217) 345-7571
http://www.ux1.eiu.edu/~cssbp/ 

(None in Wisconsin, sorry!)

Here are some in Michigan, though:

Bergquist, Barbara
Su-Le Maltese
[email protected]
New Boston, MI
734-782-4999

Glenn, Ann
Rolling Glenn Maltese
Clarkston, MI
48348-1859
248-625-2775

Holm, Christine L.
Veneridge Maltese
[email protected]
Westland, MI 48186
734-728-7354

Lauer, Bethany Ann
[email protected]
Bridgeport, MI 48722
989-777-9649
http://www.laurealmaltese.com/

Chris Holm is my Macy's breeder. She's an awesome lady. I've also met Beth Lauer, and she is very nice. It looks like she has two very cute little boy puppies available! http://www.laurealmaltese.com/ourpups.htm


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Seabreeze was on Jay Bianco's list and is also a member of the American Maltese Association.

Veneridge is where I got Macy, Beth Lauer (Laureal) I've met at a dog show, Ann Glenn does Maltese rescue and I've talked to her own, and Barb Bergquist is a friend of Macy's breeder and has also written books on Maltese


----------

